# Smoked Salmon



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

Smoked a little fish candy.
Brine d in brown sugar salt and water. After 12 hours put them in water and brown sugar with a bit of maple syrup for 2 hours.
Threw them in my cook shack smoked with oak for 2 hours.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 11, 2018)

I love smoked salmon!! looks delish!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2018)

Great looking smoked salmon, It's a favorite around our house also.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

Safeway Has wild caught whole salmon on sale this week. 3.99 a pound. Good price. Flay your self or ask butcher (they should be able to Maybe...lol).


----------



## weev (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow looks great


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 11, 2018)

Great looking Salmon. Points for sure!


----------



## ksblazer (Jul 11, 2018)

Haven't done smoked salmon before. It's been on my to do list. After looking at those pictures. I need too.

Looks excellent


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2018)

Fantastic!
I love salmon just about any way you fix it.
I eat it at least twice a week, sometimes more!
Al


----------



## Geebs (Jul 12, 2018)

Yum! We dont do salmon enough around here. Everything we can get our hands on is trough fed and I aint eating that.


----------

